

Ask HN: Generating relevant traffic for a landing page - anewfounder

I am new to the HN community.<p>I am entrepreneur developing a jamming platform to connect music players through jamming. As part of this process I have setup a landing page with an explainer video and a call to action to submit an email address to get notified when the app is ready.<p>I have started to collect signups but not as many as I hoped. I still think that the idea is valid and that the main issue is with a) tapping the right audience and b) run a marketing campaign to drive users to the page. Before I do these two things I will not be certain that the idea isnt validated yet.<p>My questions are:
1) Do most people run a PAID marketing campaign when trying to collect signups through a landing page?<p>2) what are good sources to publish the landing page other than the obvious FB groups and music forums? Any particular subreddits?<p>Thanks
======
sepultura
Google growth hack, you'll get useful tips. Organic search is the new thing.
And lastly, fake your growth, like reddit.

~~~
anewfounder
Thanks i'll check google hack growth for tips. I cant however fake my growth
like reddit since my website is so far only a landing page with a call to
action. What i need first is to draw more traffic to the site Thanks!

